

Designing Chairs That Assemble Themselves - epenn
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/mad-scientists-mit-designing-chairs-assemble/?mbid=social_twitter

======
araes
Very cool. They're basically using fluidic turbulence as a noise source in a
confined 3D space to probabilistically over time enforce (supply energy to) a
constrained set of matching conditions with preform parts.

